# [Lesertest] Freezer A32 vs Hyper 212X - Zwei Budgetkühler unter der Lupe



## Oromis16 (4. Mai 2016)

*[Lesertest] Freezer A32 vs Hyper 212X - Zwei Budgetkühler unter der Lupe*

*Freezer A32 vs Hyper 212X - Zwei Budgetkühler unter der Lupe*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Testsystem
- Einleitung
- Die Kühler im Überblick
- Lieferumfang
- Verarbeitungsqualität
- Montage
- Lautstärke und Temperatur
- Fazit
- Nachwort




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielen Dank an Cooler Master und Arctic für die Bereitstellung der Kühler und den freundlichen Kontakt.
Hinweis: Im Test sind nicht alle Bilder der Kühler untergebracht. Die komplette Sammlung kann hier heruntergeladen werden: Mediafire
*

Testsystem
*Zum Einsatz kommt mal wieder der A8 7670K, allerdings aus Kompatibilitätsgründen dieses mal nicht auf dem ASRock FM2A78M-ITX, sondern auf dem Gigabyte GA-F2A88XM-HD3. Das System findet in einem MS Tech Crow Q1 Platz.

Als Frontlüfter wird das von MS-Tech mitgelieferte 200mm-Modell verwendet. Für die Tests mit einem zusätzlichen Lüfter im Heck kommt ein T.B. Silence 120 aus dem Hause Enermax zum Einsatz.
Vor jeder Montage werden Kühler und Prozessor mit 99,9%igem Isopropanol gereinigt.


*Einleitung*
Im Februar 2015 kam die EU-Version des Hyper 212X auf den Markt. Der vom chinesischen Hersteller Cooler Master entwickelte Budgetkühler soll alle gängigen Sockel von AMD und Intel bedienen und stellt eine Weiterentwicklung des im Herbst vorgestellt 212 Evo dar. Er spart einen Millimeter an Höhe und Tiefe gegenüber seinem Vorgänger ein und bringt dafür einen neuen Lüfter und diverse Veränderungen am Lamellendesign mit sich.
Hinweis: Der Hyper 212X kann in Deutschland für aktuell 31€ gekauft werden: Hyper 212X [Stand: 23.04.2106]

Im Herbst 2015 versuchte Arctic den bereits von Grafikkarten bekannten "Zero Fan Modus" erstmals für CPU-Kühler nutzbar zu machen. Die neu vorgestellten Kühler Freezer A32 und i32 sollen ohne Eingriff in das BIOS im Idle selbstständig ihre Lüfter abschalten und somit geräuschlos werden. Arctic vergleicht den Kühler mit den Modellen der eigenen 30er-Serie, und gibt an, die Kühlleistung gegenüber dieser verbessert zu haben - trotz den deutlich geringeren Ausmaßen der 32er Serie.
Hinweis: Der A32/i32 kann in Deutschland für aktuell 25€ bzw. 26€ gekauft werden: A32 <> i32 [Stand: 23.04.2106]

Beide Kühler setzen auf einen klassischen Tower-Kühler-Aufbau, also eine Bodenplatte mit eingeschlossenen Heatpipes, die die Wärme an die angebrachten Aluminumlamellen abgeben. Für den Luftstrom sorgt ein angebrachter Lüfter, der direkt in Richtung des Heckausgangs bläst und somit weniger Verwirbelungen im Gehäuse produziert als ein Top-Blower.


*Die Kühler im Überblick
*

|Cooler Master Hyper 212X|Arctic Freezer A32
Abmessungen(BxHxT)|120x158x79|123x150x95mm
Bodenplatte(BxT)|38x35mm|30x30mm
Heatpipes|4|4
Heatpipedurchmesser|6mm|6mm
Lamellen|57|59
Lamellenabstand|~1mm|~1mm
Lüftergröße|120mm|120mm
Motordurchmesser|47mm|35mm
Kabellänge|30cm|21cm

Im Grundaufbau sind sich beide Kühler recht ähnlich, sie haben jeweils 4 Heatpipes mit 6mm Durchmesser verbaut, die aber geringfügig anders geformt sind, und verfügen über eine fast identische Lamellenanzahl. Der Hyper 212X kommt zwar dank seiner Ausmaße auf eine höhere Kühlfläche, und hat obendrein eine größere Bodenplatte, jedoch hat der Lüfter einen deutlich größeren Motor, der einen Gutteil dieser Fläche annähernd unbelüftet lässt - und der Kühler kostet aktuell auch 5€ mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Detail zeigen sich dann doch einige Unterschiede, so setzt Arctic auf ebene Lamellen, die an den Seiten immer einen Knick nach unten machen und somit diese verschließen. Das dürfte das entweichen von Luft größtenteils verhindern, und sorgt damit für eine effizientere Nutzung derselben. Dadurch das die Luft nicht mehr entwichen kann wird auch größtenteils verhindert, dass bereits aufgewärmte Luft noch ein mal vom CPU-Lüfter angesaugt wird.

Im Gegensatz zu Arctic setzt Cooler Master beim 212X auf in der Mitte leicht versetzte Lamellen, die obendrein Ausschnitte an den Heatpipes und eingestanzte Löcher in der Mitte haben. Während die Ausschnitte die Luft optimal um die Heatpipes lenken sollen, haben die Löcher mit ihrer V-Form die Aufgabe die Luft von der Mitte des Kühlers in Richtung der Seiten zu lenken, da dort die vier Wärmerohre zu finden sind.

Auch die Anordnung der Heatpipes unterscheidet sich bei beiden Kühlern, so sind beim 212X immer zwei davon abwechselnd innen und außen angeordnet.
Arctic hingegen setzt auf ein prinzipiell ähnliches System, doch sind nie zwei Heatpipes auf gleicher Höhe, sondern jeweils mehr zur Mitte oder mehr zum Rand versetzt.

Die Lüfter der beiden Kühler sind keine Neulinge, sondern bereits alte Bekannte: Bei Arctic handelt es sich um ein angepasstes Modell der F12-Reihe, bei Cooler Master um einen Blade Master 120. Für den Hyper 212X bietet Cooler Master eine zweijährige Herstellergarantie an, Arctic bietet für den A32 und seinen Bruder 6 Jahre an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Lieferumfang*
*Cooler Master Hyper 212X:*
Dem Hyper 212X liegen neben dem Universalmontageset (Ein einzelnes Bauteil, dass sich auf alle gängigen AMD- und Intel-Sockel einstellen lässt) noch eine Universalbackplate, eine Anleitung, diverse für die Installation benötigte Schrauben und Abstandshalter, Wärmeleitpaste und ein Installationsset für einen zweiten Lüfter bei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Arctic Freezer A32:*
Der A32 wird ebenso mit Montagebrücken, Schrauben und Abstandshaltern zur Montage ausgeliefert, jedoch ohne Backplate. Arctic macht sich hier den Umstand zu Nutze, dass fast ausnahmslos alle Mainboards mit AMD-Sockeln von Haus aus eine Backplate mit sich bringen. Diese wird einfach weiterverwendet. Zusätzlich liegen auch hier Klammern für die Installation eines zweiten Lüfters bei, eine Anleitung, ein Flyer der den Zero Fan Modus erklärt, und ein kleines Päckchen MX-4 Wärmeleitpaste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Verarbeitungsqualität*
Die Qualität beider Kühler ist anständig, im Detail zeigen sich jedoch in beiden Fällen leichte Schwächen - sofern man High End Ansprüche hat.

Die Lamellen beider Kühler sind sauber ausgeschnitten, parallel und fest angebracht. Auch die Bodenplatten sind perfekt gerade, und zwischen den einzelnen Heatpipes sind keine störenden Lücken. Auch die Montageteile sind bei beiden Herstellern alle sauber ausgeschnitten und weisen keine Mängel auf.

Leichte Kritik lassen hingegen die Lüfter zu: Der von Cooler Master verwendete ist zwar sauber geformt, der äußere Rand der Lüfterblätter ist jedoch nicht perfekt ausgeschnitten. Arctic hat das exakt gegenteilige Problem: Hier sind die Ansätze der Blätter, also die Verbindungsstellen zum Motor, nicht sonderlich sauber.
Leicht unschön sind bei beiden Kühlern auch die Enden der Heatpipes: Im Produktionsprozess werden diese eingequetscht. Das wird bei allen Herstellern so gehandhabt, manche verdecken dies jedoch durch aufgesetzte Kappen. Andererseits ist diese Praxis selbst im Enthausiastensegment keineswegs üblich, deswegen ist das also definitiv meckern auf allerhöchstem Niveau.

Für den Preis sind das alles aber keine wirklichen Kritikpunkte, denn die Funktionalität wird dadurch in beiden Fällen nicht im Geringsten eingeschränkt, und wir bewegen uns hier schließlich auch noch im (gehobenen) Einstiegssegment.


*Montage*
*Cooler Master Hyper 212X:*
Im ersten Installationsschritt wird die einseitig isolierte Metallbackplate angebracht. Hierfür muss erst das Boxed-Montagekit komplett abgenommen werden. Anschließend werden die vier Abstandshalter von der Oberseite durch die Bohrungen geschoben, die Backplate von unten dagegenhalten und das ganze dann mit den Muttern fixieren. Damit man nicht an den zwei Seiten des Mainboards gleichzeitig arbeiten muss kann man die vier Abstandshalter auch einfach auf den mitgelieferten Zubehörkarton legen und mit Hilfe der Backplate auf die Bohrlöcher des Mainboards ausrichten. Dann kann man das Mainboard kopfüber auf die Abstandshalter legen, so dass das Gewicht nun auf diesen liegt. Der Karton ist hoch genug, dass die IO-Türme des Mainboards nicht aufliegen und das Board so in eine Schieflage drücken.
Als nächstes wird die Backplate aufgelegt und fixiert.
Es ist wichtig zu beachten, dass die Abstandshalter nicht exakt rund sind, sondern an einer Seite abgeflacht - das gleiche gilt für die Backplate. Das verhindert, dass diese beim späteren Anschrauben des Kühlers durchdrehen, allerdings ist für das Anpassen der einzelnen Ausrichtungen ein wenig Feingefühl vonnöten.

Um den Kühler im nächsten Schritt zu befestigen muss zunächst der angeklippte Lüfter entfernt und Wärmeleitpaste auf die Unterseite des Kühlers aufgebracht werden. Diese ist in ausreichender Menge vorhanden und reicht problemfrei für eine weitere Montage.

Anschließend wird das Haltegestell auf den Sockel eingestellt, in dem man es in die entsprechende Position dreht, und auf den Kühler gelegt. Zwei Stäbchen verhindern, dass dieses verrutscht.
Dann wird noch das Haltegestell von oben mit den Abstandshaltern verschraubt und der Kühler damit an den Sockel gedrückt. Zuletzt wird nur noch der Lüfter wieder angebracht und die Montage ist abgeschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prinzipiell ist die Montage von Cooler Master genau so wie man sie sich vorstellt. Es werden alle Sockel damit abgedeckt und der Kühler sitzt fest. Ein Problem ist allerdings die Sockelausrichtung: Eine Drehung des Kühlers ist auf AMD-Sockeln zwar prinzipiell möglich - was an sich schon mal ein Lob wert ist - allerdings muss man dann den Kühler von der Seite her anschrauben, da der Kühler zu breit für eine Verschraubung von oben ist.

Für mich selbst war diese Verschraubung von der Seite her mangels Werkzeug leider keine Option, dementsprechend bläst der Kühler theoretisch nach oben. Die Beschaffenheit des Testgehäuses erlaubt es mir aber glücklicherweise das Mainboard um 90° zu drehen, so dass der Kühler im Endeffekt in der selben Position ist wie Arctics A32.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NEfo6uHBBfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hinweis: Im Video wurde zu viel Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen. Für den Temperaturtest wurde der Kühler noch ein mal mit der richtigen Menge installiert.*


Arctic Freezer A32:*
Im ersten Schritt der Installation des A32 muss das AMD-Montagekit abgenommen werden, die Backplate und die Schrauben werden weiterverwendet. Über die Bohrlöcher werden anschließend die weißen Plastikabstandshalter gelegt.

Zunächst werden beide Montagebrücken von unten mit dem Kühler verschraubt und die Klammern des Lüfters, aber nicht den Lüfter selbst, angebracht. Hierfür werden die unteren Enden jeweils in die Öffnung in den Lamellen geschoben, dann werden die oberen Enden nach oben gezogen und ebenso in die Öffnungen eingeführt.
Anschließend wird die Schutzfolie abgezogen, die Bodenfläche gereinigt und dann die Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen. Als nächstes wird der Kühler auf den Prozessor aufgesetzt und dann von oben verschraubt.
Im finalen Installationsschritt wird dann noch der Lüfter angebracht indem man ihn an den Kühler hält und die Klammern in die Haltelöcher schiebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das von Arctic gewählte Montageprinzip ist durchaus lobenswert. Die Verschraubung bereitet keine größeren Schwierigkeiten und der Kühler sitzt fest. Besonders die Installation des Lüfters ist gut geregelt, denn im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Klammermontagen geht diese leicht von der Hand - und der Lüfter sitzt dennoch fest.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uae3JL92LEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hinweis: Beim Auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste ist es bei beiden Kühlern wichtig Linien auf die Heatpipes zu ziehen. Würde man einfach nur einen großen Klecks in die Mitte geben, so würde zu viel Wärmeleitpaste in den kleinen Rillen zwischen den Heatpipes verloren gehen. Wer die Wärmeleitpaste lieber auf dem Prozessor aufbringt kann das auch tun, sollte diese aber aus genannten Gründen nach Möglichkeit auf die gesamte Fläche verstreichen.


*Lautstärke und Temperatur*
Die Lautstärkeaufnahmen wurden mit folgender Einstellung erstellt:
Während der Tests beträgt die Zimmertemperatur 20°C. Das jeweilige Szenario bleibt immer 10 Minuten am Laufen, anschließend wird der von Hwinfo64 ausgelesene Temperaturwert vom CPU Package als Ergebnis notiert. Die BIOS-Lüftersteuerung ist auf "Standard" eingestellt.

Um die maximale Temperaturbelastung zu erzeugen wird die IGP auf 960 Mhz übertaktet und mit Furmark (GPU Stress Test) belastet. Zusätzlich werden drei der vier Kerne mit Prime95 (Small FFTs) aufgeheizt.
Der Stromverbrauch des Gesamtsystems beträgt so 115 Watt, die Differenz zum Idleverbrauch 88 Watt . Der Unterschied zwischen Idle und Last dürfte ein recht guter Anhaltspunkt für das sein, was die Kühler wirklich zu kühlen haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Szenario*
|
*I*
|
*II*
|
*III*
|
*IV*
|
*V*
*(Idle)*
|
*VI(WLP)*
|
*VII*
*(WLP & Lüfterwechsel)*
*CPU-Lüfter*
|
12V
|
5V
|
12V
|
Auto
|
Auto
|
12V
|
12V
*Frontlüfter*
|
12V
|
5V
|
5V
|
5V
|
5V|
12V
|
12V
*Hecklüfter*
|
12V
|0V|0V|0V
|
0V|
12V
|
12VHinweis: Einige weitere Testergebnisse können hier gefunden werden: _Klick_

Für die Tests VI und VII wurde als Wärmeleitpaste die "Mastergel Maker" verwendet, die freundlicherweise von Cooler Master beigelegt wurde. Bei Test VII kam zusätzlich zu der ausgetauschten Wärmeleitpaste auch nicht der jeweilige Lüfter des Kühlers, sondern ein Enermax T.B. Silence 120 zum Einsatz.

Auffallend ist vor allem, dass der 212X mit 5 Volt Lüfterspannung in Probleme gerät, so dass die Temperatur auf über 80°C ansteigt und der Test damit abgebrochen werden muss. Es wurde selbstverständlich überprüft, ob der Kühler sich ordnungsgemäß aufwärmt - und das tut er. Im Szenario II wird der Kühlkörper unangenehm heiß, und bei der Demontage war zu erkennen, dass sich die Wärmeleitpaste korrekt über den Sockel verteilt hat. Auch unter 12 Volt bleibt der 212X meistens einige Grad über dem A32. Ausnahmen sind hier der Idlezustand, der von dem drehenden Lüfter profitiert, und der Test mit Referenzbelüftung und Referenzwärmeleitpaste - obwohl Arctic wie in VI gezeigt etwas mehr von dieser profitiert als Cooler Master.

Ich vermute, dass der 2010 vorgestellte Blade Master 120 nicht den für einen optimalen Betrieb notwendigen Druck aufbaut. Die verschiedenen Optimierungen am Lamellendesign sollen die Luft zu den Heatpipes hin leiten, doch dafür ist natürlich ein entsprechender Druckaufbau vonnöten. Zusätzlich verliert der Kühler an den Seiten etwas Luft, wohingegen Arctic dieses Problem mit den seitlich geschlossenen Lamellen größtenteils behebt.

Dennoch muss gesagt sein, dass beide Kühler für alle aktuellen AMD-Prozessoren - mit Ausnahme der Centurionreihe - ausreichend sind.


Bei 5 Volt geht der Lautheitssieg klar an den Hyper 212X, da der Arctic hier noch ein stärkeres Klackern aufweist. Ab 7 Volt relativiert sich dieser Effekt, und bei 12V geht der A32 in Führung - richtig laut ist aber keiner der Kandidaten. Arctics beworbener Lüfterstillstand funktioniert übrigens, im Idle und bei geringer Last bleibt der Lüfter stehen - obwohl das verwendete Mainboard wie die meisten Anderen nicht unter 40% Lüfterspannung ausgeben kann.

Lautstärke 212X <> Lautstärke A32


*Fazit*
Beide Hersteller setzen auf das bekannte Towerdesign und versuchen es auf den einen oder anderen Weg zu etwas besonderem zu machen. Arctics Semi-passives Prinzip funktioniert, Cooler Masters 212X und seine Lamellenoptimierungen werden jedoch durch den Lüfter von der Entfaltung ihrer Vorteile größtenteils abgehalten. Dadurch bleibt Arctic "Out of the box", außer im Idle, durchgehend vor Cooler Master.
Also Arctic in jedem Fall? Nicht ganz. Cooler Master hätte den Kühler wohl kaum auf den Markt gebracht, würde er keine Vorteile haben.
Für klassische AMD-Systeme mit normal gerichtetem Sockel ist der A32 klar die bessere Wahl, sofern eine große Erweiterungskarte wie beispielsweise eine Grafikkarte verbaut wird. Cooler Master ist hier nur bei den wenigen Mainboards mit gedrehtem Sockel zu empfehlen.
Wird keine Erweiterungskarte verbaut ist es auch denkbar den Kühler auf normal gerichtete Sockel und damit nach oben blasend zu montieren - das kann dem Luftstorm durchaus zuträglich sein.

Für Intel fällt die Drehrichtungslimitierung weg, es muss jedoch bedacht werden, dass Arctic für Intel und AMD getrennte Kühler anbietet und ein Herstellerübergreifender Systemwechsel damit nicht möglich ist.
Beim Kleinsockel dürfte Arctic erneut die Führung übernehmen, beim Großsockel könnte der Hyper 212X aufgrund der größeren Bodenplatte profitieren - das bedürfte aber extriger Tests. Zudem kann der 212X stärker von einem Austauschlüfter profitieren als der A32.

Die jeweiligen Sockelempfehlungen habe ich hier noch kurz zusammengefasst:


AMD-Sockel Hochkant|Arctic A32
AMD Sockel Quer|Hyper 212X
Intel Kleinsockel (11XX)|Freezer i32
Intel Großsockel (20XX)|Freezer i32 & Hyper 212X

Da das Zubehör in beiden Fällen befriedigend bis gut ist und die Montage jeweils einfach zu erledigen und dennoch fest ist, kann ich beiden Kühlern eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen. Natürlich gibt es je nach Konfiguration (Sockel) dennoch eindeutige Tendenzen zum Einen oder Anderen:

*Freezer A32(i32):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Hyper 212X:
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bedeutungen und Variationen der Awards sind hier zu finden: Klick(Änderungen vorbehalten)


*Nachwort*
Wie immer sind Verbesserungsvorschläge, Korrekturen und weitere Testwünsche gerne gesehen. Sollte noch jemand spezifischere Fragen zu den Kühlern haben, dann werde ich diese natürlich gerne beantworten.

*Fractal Design Core 500
Cherry Noise Dampener
R9 380 Nitro - Ein Sinnvolles Upgrade?

Kein Video mehr verpassen: Youtube-Kanal

Wer von neuen Tests von mir erfahren will kann sich per PN bei mir melden. Ihr bekommt dann immer wenn es etwas neues gibt eine Nachricht von mir. Gebt bitte mit an, ob Ihr nur fertige Tests oder auch schon während der Produktion ein paar Infos haben wollt. Alternativ gibt es auch noch die Facebookseite.*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Freezer A32 vs Hyper 212X - Zwei Budgetkühler unter der Lupe*

Ich glaube glaube kaum, dass der Cooler Master Hyper 212X diese Abmessungen hat 157x227x95mm 

Ansonsten schönes Review, danke. Gerade die Tabelle mit Einfluss der Gehäuselüfter ist sehr scgön!


----------



## Oromis16 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Freezer A32 vs Hyper 212X - Zwei Budgetkühler unter der Lupe*

Da hab ich Depp glatt die Maße der Verpackungen für die Kühler genommen 
Ist korrigiert, danke


----------



## Oromis16 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Freezer A32 vs Hyper 212X - Zwei Budgetkühler unter der Lupe*

Und weil ich so ein Depp bin hab ich obendrein noch das alte Logo von Cooler Master verwendet 
Ist jetzt ausgetauscht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Freezer A32 vs Hyper 212X - Zwei Budgetkühler unter der Lupe*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum "auf einen Hersteller limitiert" jetzt ein Nachteil sein soll. Man kauft halt den Lüfter, den man braucht und gut ist. Ich glaube kaum jemand wechselt ständig zwischen Intel und AMD Boards hin und her.

Ich habe den i32 auch schon öfters mal auf Dual Cores verbaut und da ist er quasi fast nur im passiv Betrieb. Das ist mal eine richtig gute Erfindung.


----------



## Oromis16 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Freezer A32 vs Hyper 212X - Zwei Budgetkühler unter der Lupe*

Da hast du natürlich prinzipiell recht, aber da sich die Sockelbohrungen schon seit Jahren nicht geändert haben, und eine Änderung auch momentan nicht in Sicht ist, kommt es immer öfter vor, dass die Kühler ein paar Wechsel überleben. Da hat man die zusätzliche Flexibilität dann gerne


----------



## idge (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Freezer A32 vs Hyper 212X - Zwei Budgetkühler unter der Lupe*

Ja, bei einem hochwertigen Kühler auf jeden Fall. Ich sag nur Mugen 2...3 x Systemwechsel und 2 x Lüfter getauscht, still going strong.
Solche Teile wie hier wandern zu 90% in Office PCs oder günstige Komplettrechner an deren Konfiguration sich eh kaum bis gar nix ändert - deswegen bedanke ich mich auch für den Artikel, da ich häufig sowas zusammenbaue und man wegen des beinharten Konkurrenzkampfs im unteren Preissegment nicht immer weiß, was gerade empfehlenswert ist.
Nen low-cost CPU mit niedriger TDP und semi-passiver, günstiger Kühler passt doch wie die Faust aufs Auge, klares Kaufargument für mich.

Edit: Brocken ECO habe ich hier noch vermisst, hatten letztens ne Diskussion welcher Kühler im 30€ Segment z.Zt. wohl das beste P/L Verhältnis hat.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Freezer A32 vs Hyper 212X - Zwei Budgetkühler unter der Lupe*

So, ich hab jetzt auch endlich mal die Zeit gehabt den Test zu lesen und finde ihn echt gut. 

Schade dass Arctic bei vielen immer durchs Raster fällt. Dieser Kühler ist mMn klasse und der Rest hier wird hoffentlich helfen ihn populärer zu machen. 

Oromis, Vielleicht sehe ich gerade den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht, aber was ist Szenario VII gewesen? Wenn ich gerade nicht irre, ist das die einzige Situation in der der Hyper X vorn liegt.


----------



## Oromis16 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Freezer A32 vs Hyper 212X - Zwei Budgetkühler unter der Lupe*

Das ist mit Referenzpaste und Referenzlüfter 
[Wobei es aber keinen Test nur mit Referenzlüfter gibt, und Arctic mehr von der ausgetauschten Paste profitiert als CM. Ein reiner Lüfterwechsel reicht also auch. Deswegen hat der Hyper 212X auch den negativen Punkt im Fazit bekommen]


----------



## Cartesius (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Freezer A32 vs Hyper 212X - Zwei Budgetkühler unter der Lupe*

Super Test! Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: ich finde es toll, dass du in deinen Reviews meistens Budgethardware untersuchst!

Eine Anmerkung zu deinen Videos bzgl. der Lüfterlautstärke: Ich würde es bevorzugen, wenn du im Video die Lüfterdrehzahl (in Prozent oder absolut) einblenden könntest. 



idge schrieb:


> Ja, bei einem hochwertigen Kühler auf jeden Fall. Ich sag nur Mugen 2...3 x Systemwechsel und 2 x Lüfter getauscht, still going strong.
> Solche Teile wie hier wandern zu 90% in Office PCs oder günstige Komplettrechner an deren Konfiguration sich eh kaum bis gar nix ändert - deswegen bedanke ich mich auch für den Artikel, da ich häufig sowas zusammenbaue und man wegen des beinharten Konkurrenzkampfs im unteren Preissegment nicht immer weiß, was gerade empfehlenswert ist.
> Nen low-cost CPU mit niedriger TDP und semi-passiver, günstiger Kühler passt doch wie die Faust aufs Auge, klares Kaufargument für mich.
> 
> Edit: Brocken ECO habe ich hier noch vermisst, hatten letztens ne Diskussion welcher Kühler im 30€ Segment z.Zt. wohl das beste P/L Verhältnis hat.



Dem stimme ich zu, der Brocken hätte super in das Testfeld gepasst.


----------



## Oromis16 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Freezer A32 vs Hyper 212X - Zwei Budgetkühler unter der Lupe*

Da ich die Spannungen über das Netzteil und nicht über das Mainboard ausgebe ist das leider nicht möglich. Ich trau den Mainboardsteuerungen bei der Voltausgabe nicht so richtig 
[Bei den Auto-Tests werd ichs aber in Zukunft so machen, wenn ichs nicht vergesse]

Ihr dürft mir glauben: Ich hätte den Brocken gerne dazu genommen, aber er wurde 2014 vorgestellt, und da kann ich eine Teststellung leider vergessen. (ist zu alt)
Normalerweise hätte ich ihn vielleicht selbst dazugekauft, aber ich hab hier schon nen Athlon 845 und einen Athlon 5370 aus diesem Jahr rumliegen, die ich nicht gebrauchen kann


----------

